# Hello, another KMAist



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello
 I finally made an account so I can post. I have been reading threads off of this website for a while and wanted to be able to join in.

My primary art is Tae kwon do but I have done alittle bit of this and that along the way. I am in the U.S. Army , I love anime, motorcycles, and love to learn history on martail arts. I hope to learn alot about other styles here.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy, where do you train?


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Where in Ohio?  I live in Dayton right now, although I'm getting ready to move.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2009)

I live around marion ohio. Its about 1 hour north of columbus. My wife and I train at Trinity TKD. Are school is part of the U.S. Chung Do Kwan Association run by Edward and Brenda Sell.


----------



## exile (Mar 5, 2009)

Good to have you with us, DBZ! I teach at OSU; Marion is one of our regional compuses.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard, glad you are here. Enjoy!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome from one Taekwon-Doin to another. I live in Pittsburgh but know some very good Taekwon-Do people over in Ohio around the Toledo/Sylvania area and just met a gentleman who has a small school around Columbus, too. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2009)

exile said:


> Good to have you with us, DBZ! I teach at OSU; Marion is one of our regional compuses.


 
I had a few friends take TKD at OSU marion. I forget what style/organization that your a part of. We teach taeguek forms at are school, I remeber that they were learning something different at OSU. Love to stop by and see what your classes are like


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 5, 2009)

My wife's parents live in Mansfield/Fredericktown, so I'm up in that general area every once in a while.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2009)

My parents also live in fredericktown. Small world lol


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to MT. Thank You for your service to our Country. Good to see another (one of many) Motorcycle riders on the board. What kind of bike do you have? I have a '04 Kawi ZRX 1200R (grandchild of the bike ridden by Eddie Lawson).

Michael


----------



## morph4me (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Raynac (Mar 5, 2009)

WELCOME!!! 

Hope you like it on MT! Its a great communtity that has alot to share.

p.s you can be my friend but don't tell the other members they may become jelous :lol:


----------



## DBZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Welcome to MT. Thank You for your service to our Country. Good to see another (one of many) Motorcycle riders on the board. What kind of bike do you have? I have a '04 Kawi ZRX 1200R (grandchild of the bike ridden by Eddie Lawson).
> 
> Michael


 
I Ride a 04 gsxr 600. Im looking to get something bigger end of this summer  I love to ride


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 6, 2009)

Ave.

DBZ is da' bomb, btw.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 6, 2009)

JBrainard said:


> Ave.
> 
> DBZ is da' bomb, btw.


 
Agreed. I like alot of anime but its one of the best xD


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

I am also CDK.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

